# Verbindung mit Unix Server aufnehmen



## Klendaku (4. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Community,

ich bin dabei ein Programm zu schreiben, welches sich letzten Endes mit einem entfernten Unix Server connecten soll. Da Problem: Ich habe keinen Idee wie ich das im Quelltext realisieren soll. Mit welchen Befehl ist dies möglich? Welche Klassen brauche ich? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Gruß, Klendaku


----------



## ARadauer (5. Mrz 2008)

wie meinst du das?
http verbindung, socket verbindung..? 
was genau hast du vor?


----------



## Pappenheimer++ (11. Mrz 2008)

Mich wundert, dass du "Unix" so betonst. Das Socket-Konzept ist schon seit jeher plattformübergreifend !


----------

